# Double Barrel Arrow Loader



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Have you guys seen this?

https://doublebarrelarrowloader.com/index.html


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have not! thats kinda interesting tho... I dont see myself using it but im sure utards would love this!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

All bow hunters need. Another Strike. Bows that shoot 150 yards. and a Gadget that you could foul shoot a Buck or an Elk Twice...Good HE--!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That stupid thing would REALLY look stupid on my recurve...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

oldfudd said:


> All bow hunters need. Another Strike. Bows that shoot 150 yards. and a Gadget that you could foul shoot a Buck or an Elk Twice...Good HE--!!


I gotta agree here. Although I will give them credit for a unique idea. Still dont like it though


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Isn't it law to have extra arrows in a quiver of some sort and the broadheads covered to prevent accidentally poking someone? I don't think that second arrow would have the tip covered.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah plus it's ugly!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That stupid thing would REALLY look stupid on my recurve...


don't lie...THAT'S how you put 2 in that bull so quickly this year :lol:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Isn't it law to have extra arrows in a quiver of some sort and the broadheads covered to prevent accidentally poking someone? I don't think that second arrow would have the tip covered.


in a vehicle... You definitely dont want to have a bow double loaded in a vehicle...


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I gotta better idea, have 4 arrows all knocked that shoot all at the same time and spread out as they are en route to the target. That way you don't have to do all that practicing!! Kinda like a scatter bow!!
I love advancement but that is just stupid!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I just saw this today at the ATA show in Louisville Kentucky. I spoke with the inventor as well and he showed us how it works. good idea if you need to get another shot off quickly and with minimal movement. It weighs 6.5 oz. Don't think it's for me but maybe you.


----------

